# Inshore fishing in the perdido area....



## Du1973 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi,

I will be trailering my boat down there from New Orleans this weekend, and was wondering were in that area is a good place to take my 6 year old fishing for some trout and reds. We will be staying around the perdido pass area. The boat will be tied to a dock, so I would be leaving out from the Ono Island area. What baits, etc. I heard about the fort pickens area, but not familiar with it. What lures, bait, etc ( live shrimp ?) is best to use. Thank you in advance.

John


----------



## Little Steve (Nov 24, 2009)

*Perdido area*

Fish the dockes on both sides between Ono Island and Perdido Key early morning 0500 to 0800 or later. I fish with DOA shrimp or live shrimp from JM Tackle because there shrimp are bigger and live longer. Also try the bridge going over to ono island. I have caught some nice specks. there. Last time around the docks my wife and I caught around 40+ fish there with most being in the non keeper range, But we had loads of fun. GOOD LUCK .


----------



## Du1973 (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks....how do you rig up your live shrimp and doa?? splitshot?, bottom? cork? Thanks again...


----------



## Little Steve (Nov 24, 2009)

Weighted cork with the live shrimp 18" to 20" below the cork. Doa shrimp I use a rounded cork w/ beads about 18 to 24" below the cork. If you have a depth finder you want your bait or lure about half of the depth, so you can cut down on how many catfish you catch. there is a island on the se corner of ono island that is called rabbit island fish the west side of the island. There are signs that say grass beds no motors get up closes and fish the beds moving from the island toward the west any time up to 1000am or 1500 till dark. Fish with the doa or gold spoons covering around the whole grass beds. I have gotten some 27-32" reds out of there. Again GOOD LUCK and I HOPE YOU KID HAS A BALL.


----------

